# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Изгнание спамеров с форума

## grey

Сейчас будет произведено удаление пользователей имеющих 0 сообщений в форуме. То есть удаление спамеров.
Если вы не спамер и зарегистрировались сегодня или же уже давно но всё ещё думаете написать на этом форуме или нет, то так как вы имеете 0 сообщений, то вы будете удалены. Надеюсь Вас не затруднит перерегистрироваться завтра, если конечно у вас будет такое желание.

----------


## grey

итог антиспама:
было пользователей ~350
стало пользователей ~150
коэффициент спамеров/пользователей = ~ 2

спама на этом форуме больше не будет

----------


## Twiggy Filth

> спама на этом форуме больше не будет


 Очень надеюсь, а то уже задолбали...
Спасибо.

----------


## daddy's girl

> итог антиспама:
> было пользователей ~350
> стало пользователей ~150
> коэффициент спамеров/пользователей = ~ 2
> 
> спама на этом форуме больше не будет


 Впечатляющие цифры! Спасибо, Грей!

----------


## fucka rolla

а как долго продлится эта акция? может стоит возобновить?

----------


## Blackwinged

Еще я за изгнание гостей с форума (хотят постить - пускай регистрируются) и закрытие для незарегистрированных раздела "Способы суицида".

----------


## fucka rolla

грей, тебе слово....
че скажеш?
я тут посмотрел....пользователей с нулевым колличеством сообщений =шесть с половиной страниц общего списка пользователей....
для гостей, уж коли так интересно на нас поглазеть, сделать доступными пару тем каких нить....хоть из *моей проблемы*....и еще какую нибуть....из *обсуждаем су*....а с немыми нада че та делать снова....

----------


## grey

акция была разовая, так как при создании форума сразу не поставил защиту от роботов-спамеров.
сейчас защита стоит, и роботов нет ни одного.

удалять немых нельзя, они же не виноваты что немы) глядишь может когда заговорят)

тему способов закрыл уже давно от гостей.

----------


## fucka rolla

разве? я пробовал заходить с чужого компа по гостевой....все прекрасно видно.....раздел открыт, способы видно...
может я че не так сделал, но входил та точно я как гость...

----------


## grey

> разве? я пробовал заходить с чужого компа по гостевой....все прекрасно видно.....раздел открыт, способы видно...
> может я че не так сделал, но входил та точно я как гость...


 а ты попробуй зайти в тему

----------


## fucka rolla

не грей....опять пробовал.....зашел в темы : че та там про димедрол....зашел в *сонную артерию*..в остальные не стал заходить....

----------


## grey

> не грей....опять пробовал.....зашел в темы : че та там про димедрол....зашел в *сонную артерию*..в остальные не стал заходить....


 готово. проверяй

----------


## fucka rolla

ща нармально всё.... 
good job!

----------

